
All JavaScript frameworks are terrible – A case study in confirmation bias - zefei
https://medium.com/@mattburgess/all-javascript-frameworks-are-terrible-e68d8865183e
======
Graht
As a CS student (pointing out my inexperience), VueJS was the easiest to dive
in of them all, i can't do marvelous things with it (yet, maybe) but for
simple things for personal use and for learning it's super OK.

But reading articles about Front-End frameworks makes me frustrated. Should i
pick Vue ? Should i abandon it for React ? Should i pick Angular 1-2 ? What is
HNs' advice ?

~~~
mvindahl
I'd say define some side projects and try out different stuff for rendering
the UI. Start out with a rendering library, not a framework. Check out stuff
like react, preact, vue, inferno, mithril and pick the one which makes the
best first impression. If you learn one of these, you can pick up any of the
others pretty quickly. Because they aim to do one thing well, the learning
curve is not too frightening. Pull in additional stuff (e.g. redux) once it
becomes clear to you that you are running into the problem that it claims to
solve. But not any sooner.

As for job opportunities, don't think too hard about it. The frameworks that
you'll see listed in job ads are pretty much a time shifted image of what was
hot three to five years years ago since a lot of projects will have bought
into one framework or the other. These days I see a lot of angular 1.x jobs,
and some react jobs. In a few years I expect more react. You need solid
Javascript knowledge, a lot of curiousity, and just enough buzzwords to get
over the threshold, and you'll be all right.

~~~
Graht
Thank you for your comment, it kind of eases the frustration i feel right now.
I will try and train my general JS skills for time being and re-jump to Vue or
use it as a Jquery replacement as i have done until now.

------
Mc_Big_G
_It should be noted that unlike competitors, Ember has no corporate backer.
Angular has Google in its corner. React is promoted and used by Facebook.
Ember lacks this level of support._

LinkedIn has basically taken on this role as they've hired a lot of core Ember
devs. Does Google even count if they don't use Angular internally for
anything? (so I've heard...)

 _...opting for its own “Broccoli” build tool instead of industry standards
like Webpack_

Maybe a good criticism but, no mention of everything being built into ember
cli so you don't have to piece together your own mishmash of technologies for
every project? This is a serious advantage.

Also, he dismisses the convention over configuration of Ember but doesn't
mention the value in a new dev being immediately up to speed on how things
should be done. Hell, knowing how things should be done for devs that have
been on the same team for years is valuable. Ultimate flexibility just allows
you to do things differently every time a new page is developed. This is
SERIOUSLY annoying and detrimental to every project.

